# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Vorklinik / Vorphysikum / Physikum (1.-5. Sem.) >  Immediate side shift

## Sternchen983

Hallo,
ich hab mal eine ganz dringende Frage zum Immediate side shift.Und zwar hatte ich das bis jetzt immer so verstanden, dass es eine kleine Translationsbewegung des schwingenden Kondylus(also auf der Mediotrusionsseite) nach medial von etwa 1mm ist am Anfang der Laterotrusionsbewegung.
Und jetzt lese ich gerade in einem Zahnmedizinlexikon, dass der Immediate Side Shift ein Teil der Bennettschen Lateralbewegung ist.Nur diese fhrt doch der ruhende Kondylus(also Laterotrusionsseite!) durch???
Wei vielleicht jemand was dazu???
Viele Grsse

----------


## McZahnAG

> Hallo,
> ich hab mal eine ganz dringende Frage zum Immediate side shift.Und zwar hatte ich das bis jetzt immer so verstanden, dass es eine kleine Translationsbewegung des schwingenden Kondylus(also auf der Mediotrusionsseite) nach medial von etwa 1mm ist am Anfang der Laterotrusionsbewegung.
> Und jetzt lese ich gerade in einem Zahnmedizinlexikon, dass der Immediate Side Shift ein Teil der Bennettschen Lateralbewegung ist.Nur diese fhrt doch der ruhende Kondylus(also Laterotrusionsseite!) durch???
> Wei vielleicht jemand was dazu???
> Viele Grsse



Ganz einfach:

BennetBewegung = Bennetsche-Lateralbewegung (Ruhender Kondylus) + Immediate Side Shift (Schwingender Kondylus) .... fertig !

----------


## caprice85

oder "der initiale seitenversatz des mediotrusionskondylus bei lateralbewegung"  :Woow:

----------


## Recall8

Es ist jedoch zu unterscheiden zwischen dem immediate sideshift (pltzliches abknicken der Bewegungsbahn) und dem progressive sideshift (gleichmiger Verlauf).

----------


## caprice85

okay, aber gibts denn dann nicht auch noch den distributed und den early sideshift??

----------


## Sternchen983

> Ganz einfach:
> 
> BennetBewegung = Bennetsche-Lateralbewegung (Ruhender Kondylus) + Immediate Side Shift (Schwingender Kondylus) .... fertig !


dann vergess ich mal das aus dem Lexikon und merks mir einfach wie immer!
Danke fr die Antworten!!
Und jetzt weiter lernen....Montag gehts Physikum los!  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## LacrimaAurea

iiiih bei euch fng es schon im Februear an? Unser Physikum in Mnchen startet erst am 17. april. erste woche mndl. prfungen, darauffolgende woche labor. wie fhlst du dich so vorbereitungsmig?
Wieviel hast du praktisch fr Aufwachsen, Prothese etc gebt?

----------


## Sternchen983

Genau, morgen geht der praktische Teil los bis zum 28.2., irgendwann mitten drin ist die mndliche Prfung.Wir mssen eine 3 gliedrige Verblendbrcke mit Stiftaufbau im 1er machen, eine Teilprothese mit 4 gebogenen Klammern und Sublingualbgel und eine Totalprothese, entweder nach Gysi oder hckerlos.Ich hab fr die Brcke das Lten im Labor gebt, weil wir die lten mssen, ausserdem Zahnaufstellung fr die Hckerlose und Klammern hab ich immer zu Hause ein bichen gebogen.Eigentlich fhl ich mich ganz gut vorbereitet, obwohl ich nicht alles so 100 prozentig kann, wie ich es gerne htte...na ja mal schaun.
Was mt ihr denn im Praktischen machen?

----------


## LacrimaAurea

Oh weh, ich mchte nicht mit dir tauschen.

Wir machen in 6 Arbeitstagen folgendes: Brcke (wird ausgelost, welcher Quadrant und Kiefer), Totale OK und UK Prothese. Geltet wird die Brcke, das wars. Trotzdem ist es haarig und die zeit viel zu wenig *panik*

Ich wnsche dir gaaaan ganz viel Erfolg, Glck und Kraft!!!!
Du packst das schon   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Recall8

bei uns ist am donnerstag schicht. man muss irgendwie kompromisse eingehen zwischen zwingend notwenidgem und dem zeitlich machbarem.

hatte heute die mndliche,ergebnisse gibts dann am freitach. 

wer wissen will, was wir praktisch machen bitte pm.

zum lten enthalte ich mich einer meinung. wer heute noch ltet (auch an unis) lebt nicht in der realitt, sorry....

----------


## Sternchen983

hej Tobias,
schreib mal wie es gelaufen ist!Bei mir gehts noch bis dienstag, mndlich hatte ich auch schon!Ist ja ganz schn stressig....
viele grsse

----------


## Recall8

Heute war Endabgabe.
Bin prinzipiell fertig geworden mit den Arbeiten, ein paar Kleinigkeiten / Details gibts aber immer wieder noch... Man muss sich echt sputen, obwohl man sich bei manchen Arbeitsschritten auch mal Zeit lassen sollte.
Morgen dann die Endnote auf das Praktische & die Mndliche - bin gespannt.

----------


## LacrimaAurea

*mitfieber* und *daumendrck* fr den letzten tag...

----------


## Sternchen983

Und alles gut gelaufen?Bei uns gehts ja Montag und Dienstag noch weiter und Dienstag Abend gibts dann die Noten...ist schon echt knapp mit der Zeit, man darf sich nicht zu lange an Kleinkram aufhalten.Ich hoffe, ich schaffs zeitlich alles noch...

----------


## Recall8

Jau, hat geklappt  habe bestaden & bin erleichtert..puuuuuh   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sternchen983

Herzlichen Glckwunsch und weiterhin viel Erfolg!  :Party:

----------

